# Summer cuts vs. Winter cuts...



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

As I stated in an earlier thread....I learned the hard way with Gracie's first winter. She loves the snow and I love the long hair on her legs. The two do not good friends make. She resembled the Michelen Man most of the winter. After a winter of de-ice balling her legs, she will get a shave down to about 3/4" before snow flies. 

As a side note....I lived in Tacoma/Gig Harbor from 87-98. I still miss it!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah its so pretty and green here but unfortunately we have to deal with a lot of rain to get all that beauty.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

Flash always has various haircuts, but I always shave his midsection for the Texas summers. Last year we did a lot of swimming so I did a #4 all over with bell bottoms, a short topknot, and a smallish tail puff. He's in a pretty awesome lamb right now, so I'm resisting, but I'm sure before summer's over I'll give in and take his legs down shorter.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

not sure if you can tell here- but in the summer I go really short b/c we live right by the lake and Ocsi likes to go swimming:










in the winter I always let his fur grow out (spring pic, but you get the idea)










Chicago gets no rain in the winter- only lots of snow. Good thing about the city is that all that snow gets plowed so Ocsi doesn't have to spend too much time in belly deep snow. But when he does play in it, I have to defrost the snowballs.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Not for us.  We don't get too much snow here, so I don't have to worry about ice balls. We get rain, but if I trim his legs so the hair isn't hanging on his feet, that keeps him mostly clean. 
He has long fluffy hair (especially on his legs) all year round, and I love it! Though his body got a close trim last summer, and I think this summer/spring he'll be in a continental... lol. If not, a nice German trim for summer. I want to take him swimming a lot this summer, so he'll probably be in a closer or more manageable trim. That's really the only difference. He CAN have close trims in the winter, but I looove his long fluffy hair. He does get really hot in the summer, and I don't think I'm ready to fluff dry 3+ inches of hair every time he goes swimming lol.


----------

